# Experts needed. Identify the breed please. :)



## kittykatto (Jan 20, 2020)

We have just rescued these 2 cats but nobody can tell us the breed. We are dying to know what is their breed. They are quite huge for young cats. Can anyone here identify their breed by the pictures? Many Thanks!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Unless you have official paperwork, they're generally either DLH (Domestic Long Haired) cats or DSH (Domestic Short Haired) cats. No specific breed. Cats can have "markings" or "patterns" like tabby, pointed, tuxedo. At their age, the general rule of thumb for kittens is age (in months) = weight, i.e., if they're five months old, they weigh five pounds. My calicos matched this perfectly until about 7-8 months old, then they stayed at that weight. Certain breeds tend to run larger and heavier. Estimating a stray cat's age is just that, though, guessing. 

They're both absolutely gorgeous kitties.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

You have a DLH and a DSH. The DLH's colour is a silver tabby (if his side stripes are like a tiger, then he's silver mackeral tabby), but if he has a roundish bull's-eye marking on the sides, he's silver classic tabby). I'm looking at his _long_ front legs and if he's a large cat weighting 12++lbs., he may have some Maine **** genes there. Your DSH is "brown mackeral tabby & white" color description.
Here's what a Maine **** looks like....http://www.cfa.org/Breeds/BreedsKthruR/MaineCoon.aspx


----------



## catsinthegarden (May 19, 2019)

Pretty cats, both of them! The one on the left . . . if it's not Maine **** in the mix, there might be some Norwegian Forest Cat. The shape of their face/ears may tell: a perfect inverted triangle if it's NFC. If he has a big chunky muzzle, probably MC. Both those breeds are big cats.


----------

